# Autocycle on the bay ending soon..



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone see the autocycle on the bay ending soon?  Pretty complete original


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Anyone see the autocycle on the bay ending soon?  Pretty complete original




If you mean this one there is a thread on it already. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...aultDomain_0&hash=item2585844e91#ht_25wt_1177


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder how the other side of the tank looks...... I would had to buy it, and find out it's rusted away.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 25, 2013)

catfish said:


> I wonder how the other side of the tank looks...... I would had to buy it, and find out it's rusted away.....




I asked the guythree times for pics of the other side and if local pickup was ok... Nothing zipp nada....I sure hope its not a scam


----------



## kccomet (Nov 25, 2013)

i asked the guy for pics, about the hole in the tank, the back story on the bike, if he could get it apart to ship..... no pics he did reply saying only he was going to work on removing the rust on the bike......yikes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 25, 2013)

kccomet said:


> i asked the guy for pics, about the hole in the tank, the back story on the bike, if he could get it apart to ship..... no pics he did reply saying only he was going to work on removing the rust on the bike......yikes




3800.... Hope whoever pays that gets the bike in the picture


----------



## stoney (Nov 25, 2013)

$3801.51       Did a CABE member get it?


----------



## stoney (Nov 25, 2013)

Did this seller ever answer anyone here on the CABE's questions? Not mine.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 25, 2013)

I would have gladly won the auction at that hammer price, but only if I lived close enough to show up with cash in my pocket and see it with my own eyes before whipping it out.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I asked the guythree times for pics of the other side and if local pickup was ok... Nothing zipp nada....I sure hope its not a scam




That is a big red flag right there. When sellers don't answer questions, or give more photos, I don't bid. Plus the seller has zero feed back..... No way.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 25, 2013)

I sidnt see the other thread on the bike. Sorry.  I also asked for pictures also and never got a reply.  And the description was very vague.  Also a first time listing for the seller, hope it wasnt a scam.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 25, 2013)

catfish said:


> That is a big red flag right there. When sellers don't answer questions, or give more photos, I don't bid. Plus the seller has zero feed back..... No way.




Exactly, that is the policy everyone should follow when buying online. It makes plain sense.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 28, 2013)

*if its a scam*

If it is a scam - as long as you pay the entire value and shipping in one paypal payment you will get your money back if it falls through.  Ebay buyer protection and paypal protection too.  It would mean losing the money for about a month but you would get it back in the end.


----------



## stoney (Dec 16, 2013)

Was kind of wondering what happened here. Anyone know? BS listing, did someone get the bike or get burned? The seller still has no feedback from this sale.


----------

